# New boarder in town!



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

What's up you all? I ended up finding this forum when I was bored and sitting at work last weekend. It's awesome that I can sit and surf the net AND get bored at work. haha. Comes with the job, I suppose. 

Anyway, I have taken snowboarding seriously for two years now when I was 25. Kind of crazy how I only really start a sport when this sport is dominated by people who are younger than you. Anyway, before taking it serious I was in the Marines stationed in the desert so I really didn't have the chance to board too much, although Big Bear wasn't too far away. That's where I went initially when I first started to board. Thus far, I would consider myself at an Intermediate level; good enough to negociate about any hill, yet can't seem to jump very well yet.

Now that I have moved back to Minnesota and have been here for a couple of years, I decided to take this much more serious. I have a K2 which I am pretty happy with but am looking to upgrade to a more freestyle board. 

I have to laugh because we have a crapload of rich kids out here. You see so many of them that have the top of the line Burton's and some Santa Cruz's yet they can't snowboard for the life of them. Getting the best board doesn't necessarily mean you will be the best boarder. Anyway, I thought it would be cool to get into this forum and talk about my fairly new found love..

Peace!
Adam


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome to the forums


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> welcome to the forums


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## administrator (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Adam, welcome to the site. :thumbsup:


----------

